# floating almond leave or styrofoam cup for bubblenest?



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

I have had luck with the almonds leaves (3 spawns), but lately in tanks that I'm conditioning my male they seem to not like the leaves because they build their nest in a corner away from the leave. I was at dollar tree and styrofoam cups were cheap so I bought some and was going to try both and let him pick and choose what he wants. Wat works for you guys?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I breed in plastic tubs. I don't use anything for the nest because it will be difficult to control. I only use a lot of stem plants for the female's hide away. Besides, my current males are mostly bad fathers thus I must artificially hatch the eggs.


----------



## aKu3 (Nov 18, 2010)

If you breed them in plastic tubs how do you know when they have done their thing(spawnd)? I breed mine in 5 or 10 gallon tanks, watch them here and there and pretty much watch the nest with a led flashlight n look for the eggs.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I use a more natural method to spawn and mine use floating plants like water lettuce or a tall sword plant leaf that lays over the top of the water, I have had them use the thinner leaf of vals and sags too-also I have had them build nest under plant leaves from hygrophila that have broken off and floating on the surface...nothing artificial in my spawning tanks


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

I also use floating plants such as watersprite. Java fern and java moss can also be helpful in the courting process. Adding a styrofoam cup cut in half taped to the side of the tank gives the male more options of where to build the nest. I have also used bubblewrap for males to build their nest under.:lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use the styro cups or floating lids....I like the lids better....so do the fish.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

aKu3 said:


> If you breed them in plastic tubs how do you know when they have done their thing(spawnd)? I breed mine in 5 or 10 gallon tanks, watch them here and there and pretty much watch the nest with a led flashlight n look for the eggs.


That's why I don't use anything, so I can see the eggs. Further I find it easier to control - size of spawn, success or fail, scoop out eggs for artificial hatching etc. And since I've been doing this for quite a while, I know how they would act if and when they're done. 

Sometimes (for more sensitive males) I cover half of the tub/container. The male will nest under that dark area. Though I can't clearly see, but the eggs will be visible. I try not to disturb with flash lights etc.


----------



## Lyssa89 (Dec 16, 2010)

I like using a square of bubble wrap. I put it bubble side down in a corner and the male gets all full of himself because he thinks he made it and the female is veeerrrryyy impressed.


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

The best thing I found and i got this from bettysplendens.com
bubble wrap!!! Yes bubble wrap, The little round bubbles that we all popped when we were kid's... You cut a 5''x5'' or whatever you like and let it float..
When the male sees it he thinks he is the king, Look how big my bubble nest is. Really he hasnt even started... And the female also thinks the male is awesome. She is impressed by his big nest.. LoL
You think I am playing just try it, I have used everything from foam cup's cut in half to IAL leaves and nothing works like some good ol bubble wrap...
I still put IAL leaves in the water to simulate there natural living conditions.
And it help's the bubbles stick together... And it gives them opions to where they want to blow the nest, If they dont like the bubble wrap. I havent had one that dont like it. I have had some of my quickest spawns with the stuff...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My males are kinda slow with nests...I'm going to try some bubble wrap on my next spawn.


----------

